# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  a što je s rodilištem u Slav. Brodu?
Pozdrav prisutnima!  :Smile:  Ima netko iskustva s rodilištem u SB-u? Savjeti nisu na odmet...

----------


## smrčina mrkica

draga Tona, javi mi se sa pitanjima sto te interesira, tamo sam boravila neka 2 mjeseca, prije 8,5 mjeseci

----------


## emanuel

Draga, 

tako bi voljela da imam iskustva, ali na zalost ...................   :Sad:   jos uvijek sve samo ostaje na zelji za bebacom,

htjela sam te samo pozdraviti sugrađanko i zazeljeti ti srecu i radost.
Kada ti je termin????
Mozda se mozes uklopiti na jednu od kava s nama???
Pusa   :Razz:

----------


## inga

Pozdrav svima,
ovo mi je prvi post na ovom forumu pa vas molim da mi ne zamjerite ako nesto napravim krivo. Iako prvi put pisem, citam forum i tekstove rodinih stranica vec nekoliko mjeseci.
Kao sto je vec vise puta spomenuto, uglavnom se pise o nekoliko vecih gradova, a o onima ostalima malo ili nimalo. Mene isto jako zanima sve sto se moze saznati o brodskom rodilistu (ono uobicajeno, o epiziotomiji, dripu, prisustvu supruga i sl.).
Jos jednom  pozdrav i zeljno iscekujem nove informacije.  :Smile:

----------


## Dobrica

Dali je moguće u Brodu te ostale stvari šta je dozvoljeno a šta ne.Molim odgovore hvala unaprijed.

----------


## emanuel

Koliko sam upoznata, brodsko rodiliste se preuređivalo tako da je planirano, cini mi se, za pocetak sljedece godine otvorenje soba u kojima bi oba roditelja mogla boraviti zajedno sa bebom. To mi je super!!!!
Sto se poroda tice, ne znam....................

----------


## inga

To je odlično!
Hvala ti na ovoj novoj informaciji Emanuel. Ako će biti moguć boravak oba roditelja s bebom, ne bi imalo smisla da očevi ne smiju biti prisutni na porodu. Ipak, puno ti hvala na odgovoru i, molim te, ako saznas nesto novo, javi.
Bas mi je drago da je i ova tema o Slavonskom Brodu malo oživjela.
 :Wink:

----------


## inga

Mrkice, hajde, molim te, napiši kakvi su trenutno uvjeti u brodskom rodilištu. Zadnje informacije koje ja imam stare su po 3, 4 godine, pa me baš zanima da li se nešto promijenilo. Ono što sam čula tada me prilično obeshrabrilo jer se uglavnom pričalo o nemaru liječnika, te njihovoj nezainteresiranosti da se nešto promijeni. 
A ono što me najviše čudi je da ima tako malo brođanki na ovom forumu, jer ipak je to grad koji je među prvih deset (ne znam točno koji) po broju stanovnika u Hrvatskoj. Žalosno mi je to, tako veliki grad, a kasni u svemu i za mnogim manjim gradovima.

----------


## Snjeska

Tek sada vidim ovu temu  :Wink:  

I ja sam Brođanka (sada)

nažalost naša bolnica mi je ostala u jako ružnom sjećanju,
toliko ružnom da sljedeću trudnoću sigurno neću voditi ovdje makar se morala seliti u Zagreb  :Mad:

----------


## inga

Zar je brodska bolnica toliko strašna da nitko ne želi ništa određeno reći o njoj? E sad ste mi utjerale strah u kosti. Ionako sam mislila izbjeći tu bolnicu, ali sad ću se, ako budem morala biti u brodskoj bolnici, srušiti na ulazu od straha.
Zar roda nije uopće u kontaktu s brodskom bolnicom? Pa brod je ipak jedan od većih gradova, barem po broju stanovnika.

----------


## emanuel

Rado bih ti rekla nesto konkretnije ali kako nisam jos bila na rodilistu (na zalost   :Crying or Very sad:  ) i nadam se da cu uskoro osjetiti i cari rodilista   :Wink:  , ne mogu nista reci iz osobnog iskustva. Sto se tice odjela ginekologije urednost kupatila i WC-a nije neki hit ali tako je u vecini bolnica u RH. Sto se tice svega ostalog meni je bilo OK.

----------


## inga

hvala ti emanuel. Ja ti želim da što prije odeš u rodilište da mi možeš ispričati sve o svom boravku tamo.  :Wink:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

cuj, ja neznam kako je u drugim rodilistima, pa nemogu usporediti, no znam da onaj dan kada sam ja rodila, od 9 rodjenih beba 6 je bilo na carski, sestre iz shok sobe su zezale one u radjaoni da ce uskoro ostati bez posla, ako se tako nastavi.

Imala sam osjecaj da su doktori isli na carski jer tako im je "lakse".

Ma neznam sto odredjeno da ti pisem, rodila sam na carski, a MM je smio vidjeti bebu samo kada sam nakon 2 dana isla iz shok sobe u normalnu, pa onako na brzaka na hodniku. Kako je u to vrijeme bio na terenu, tada ju nije ni vidjeo, nego tek kad sam izlazila iz bolnice i beba je imala tjedan dana, a to me boljelo.

Pravila su Gestapovska, posjete nesmiju ulaziti u sobe rodilista, bez obzira sto sam tamo lezala 2 mjeseca, nego trudnice (rodilje cak ni to nesmiju) mogu izlaziti na hodnik izmedju 15h i 16h kada je vrijeme posjeta. Vecina ljudi radi do 16h, a ako i radi do 15, koliko im vremena treba da dodju do bolnice, zbog tih pravila bila sam i tjedan dana bez posjeta u vrijeme kada su mi najvise trebale tople rijeci najblizih.
Mozes se ti i potajno iskrasti u toku dana na hodnik, ako ti netko dodje, no uhvate li te doktori, stradaju sestre, jer im ovi prijete otkazima.

Moram priznati da mi je ovaj forum puno, puno pomogao na 1001 pitanje o trudnoci i da sam na preglede isla spremna. Moras se dobro informirati o svom stanju, no nesmijes doktorima pokazati da previse znas, jer tko si ti da ih ucis pameti.

Onaj prastari ultrazvuk u nasoj bolnici, na koji ionako neznaju previse gledati, mrzim ga, jer ga se drze kao pijan plota. Meni je zadnja 2 mjeseca pokazivao da beba "prebrzo raste" pa su me zato ostavili u bolnici, jer sam ranije imala blagu intoleranciju glukoze. Napunili su me pricama kako mi dijete moze imati secer, pa zato tako brzo raste, a ja sam samo plakala i plakala, dok je moja Mrkica jadna u trbuhu trpila svaki moj izljev tuge.

Zbog tog UZV-a sam i poslana na carski, jer ja se ne otvaram, a beba je velika, prebrzo raste, pa su rekli:"Mala taj dan ides na carski". Iako sam vazila za brbljavicu, tada sam stvarno digla ustanak. Odbila sam ici na porod jer mi jos nije vrijeme. Na srecu sam znala kada sam ostala trudna pa se nisam uzrujavala njihovim teorijama da sam trudna 2 tjedna vise no sto stvarno jesam. OK, popustili su, pregledali mi plodnu vodu i rekli: "Bas dobro sto znate kada ste ostali trudni, jer i plodna voda pokazuje da jos nije vrijeme".

2 tjedna nakon toga (kada je po mom bilo 38 tjedana), pristala sam otici na porod iako nisam imala ni trudova niti sam se otvarala, ali bilo me je strah da se bebi slucajno sto ne dogodi ako ne pristanem, pa da kazu:"jesmo li ti rekli" . Previse sam zeljela i previse sam dugo cekala svoju Emu, pa sam pristala. Neobicno, pola sata prije no sto trebam otici na carski, pukne mi vodenjak, toliko je lilo da su sestre plodnu vodu sliferima kupile po sobi, mislim da je Ema odlucila roditi se taj dan (neznam mozda se samo tjesim). Rodila se hvala Bogu zdrava i velika i naravno bez secera.

Carski moram pohvaliti, no kod nas nemas druge opcije osim totalne anestezije, sestre u shok sobi su isto ljubazne, no bilo mi je muka sto sam morala tamo lezati 2 dana, a zeljela sam gledati i dojiti svoju bebicu. Bebu su mi donijeli dok sam se malo razbudila i vidjela sam ju samo 2 minute, nisu mi dali ni da ju drzim. Dva sata kasnije curi koja je bila na carskom nakon mene, donjeli su bebu da ju vidi, ja sam pitala sestre iz sobe za bebe:"Kada vec idete po njeno dijete, mozete li mi donjeti jos jednom moje, da ju jos malo vidim". Dobila sam odgovor:"Pa vidjela si ju vec danas", no ipak su ju donjeli, ali njihov odgovor me je na neki nacin ostavio ponizenu.

Epiduralnu kod nas nebih preporucila jer sam od par sestara cula da se kod nas to i ne trazi pa doktori imaju malo iskustva sa time, pa je time i veci rizik da nesto krene po zlu.

Za klizmu i za brijanje te nitko ne pita, to je kod njih stvar koja se mora napraviti i tocka.

Svi moji dogadjaji su iz proljeca 2003., da li se nesto promjenilo, neznam, no nadam se da cu ako ikada budem ponovo tamo, ipak kuci doci sa puno ljepsim iskustivma.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

samo da se nadovezem na svoju raniju porukum da sam danas dobila informacije iz prve ruke, rodiliste je preuredjeno, po 4 zene su u sobi i svaka soba ima kupatilo, juhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

sto se tice uvjeta poroda, za sada mislim da se to nije mijenjalo, no nadam se da i to ide na bolje   :Smile:

----------


## inga

jao, mrkice puno ti hvala   :Kiss:  . sve si tako lijepo i detaljno opisala. uvjeti mi se zaista cine grozni, a jos mi je najgore sto nema mogucnosti posjeta ni prisustva bliske osobe na porodu. ja sam se nadala da su me zene koje su mi prioje pricale o tim uvjetima mozda samo plasile, ali sad vidim da nisu. ipak, puno ti hvala na izvjestaju, nadam se da ce se uvjeti promijeniti, i to jako brzo jer vec je krajnje vrijeme za to. ako ne promijene sami, mozda cemo morati pozvati rode da organiziraju nesto da ih natjeramo da ubrzaju to s promjenama   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> ako ne promijene sami, mozda cemo morati pozvati rode da organiziraju nesto da ih natjeramo da ubrzaju to s promjenama


Postani i ti Roda i pokušaj nešto promijeniti.
Ne boli  :Wink:

----------


## inga

evo, da opet napisem (vec jesam par puta na raznim temama) da ja rado bih, ali iskreno receno ne znam kome se obratiti, kako, a ne znam niti ima li jos koja roda iz mog grada. nemam bas puno vremena pa ne bih niti bila od velike koristi, ali jako bi rado sudjelovala u svemu u cemu mogu. pa ako znas gdje da nadem odgovore na svoja pitanja,   :Wink:   mozda postanem i ja roda.
iskreno receno, to bi mi bila cast jer se divim rodicama i njjihovom radu

----------


## apricot

> evo, da opet napisem (vec jesam par puta na raznim temama) da ja rado bih, ali iskreno receno ne znam kome se obratiti, kako, a ne znam niti ima li jos koja roda iz mog grada.


Inga:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221




> ... nemam bas puno vremena pa ne bih niti bila od velike koristi, ali jako bi rado sudjelovala u svemu u cemu mogu.



Bili bismo sretni da nam se pridružiš.

Znaš onu:
Teče i teče i teče jedan slap
što u njem znači moja mala kap?
Taj san u slapu da bi mog`o sjati
i moja kaplja pomaže ga tkati.

Budi i ti ta jedna kaplja.
Možda baš ona koja će preliti čašu u slavonskobrodskom rodilištu!

----------


## inga

Joj, ispricavam se na neupucenosti   :Embarassed:  . U zadnje vrijeme nemam bas vremena za puno trazenja, a bas je jednostavno naci sve informacije. Ali sad mislim da cu se svakako uclaniti, pa da barem budem vise u toku s promjenama, a mozda uspijem u necemu i sudjelovati  8) . U tom slucaju bit cu jako ponosna na sebe.
Hvala na informaciji. 
Wow, uskoro cu i ja biti roda.   :Love:

----------


## inga

Evo da se i ja javim poslije duzeg vremena. Nazalost, zbog totalne prezaposlenosti, a i trenutne besparice (iako puno posla i malo novca u isto vrijeme nema bas smisla) nisam jos clanica Rode   :Embarassed:  . Ali bit cu, sigurno, cim skupim za clanarinu, odnosno, cim naide neki mjesec bez nepredvidenih troskova.
Dakle, imam svjeze informacije iz rodilista, stare nekoliko tjedana. Smjestaj je super, ali je procedura ista   :Sad:  . Ja bih puno vise volila da je obrnuto, ali eto. Ovo je za sve one koji se dvoume da li da odu roditi u neku drugu bolnicu nakon promjena u brodskom rodilistu   :Wink:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

inga, samo ti nama dodji  :Saint:  , pa nismo mi elektra ili HT da moras odma pare na sunce  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

inga, nije Roda porezna uprava  :Wink:  
Samo ti nama dođi, aktiviraj se, pomozi koliko možeš u aktivnostima kojima se bavimo... Bit će i novaca u međuvremenu...
Hvala na informacijama u vezi s SB-om.

----------


## mamma Juanita

apricot, jel se mi to previse druzimo :shock: ...

----------


## inga

Mvolpe je na jednom drugom topicu spominjala da se u brodskoj bolnici preureduje radaona tako da ocevi mogu biti prisutni na porodu. Zna li netko nesto vise o tome?

----------


## mvolpe

bok inga, da preuredjuje se radjdona, tj prave se boksovi da bi se fizicki odvojile rodilje. radovi su poceli, al su trenutno u nekoj fazi mirovanja, zasto ne znam, ali primalje tvrde da bi to do kraja godine moglo biti gotovo ako ne i prije. ak te jos sta zanima pitaj

----------


## inga

Ma nije da mi je potrebno, samo me zanimalo dokle su stigli s promjenama. Malo da upatiramo ovaj topic   :Smile:  
Pretpostavljam da ima buducih mama iz Broda koje ovo citaju ako se i ne javljaju. Ja s veseljem pozdravljam svaku promjenu brodskog rodilista na bolje, jer su tu potrebe prijeko potrebne.
Hvala na info.

----------


## Peci

ja sam iz broda. imam bebu od 14 mjeseci. meni je bilo krasno u rodilištu u brodu.....

----------


## mvolpe

Ajde neka cujem i za takve utiske, iako su rijetki :/  A valjda ja imam taj peh da znam samo zene s negativnim iskustvima. 
Al u svakom slucaju situacija se mic po mic popravlja.

----------


## mvolpe

eo mene opet. Iako sam planirala ici u Rijeku roditi, zbog dijagnostticiranog zastoja ostala u Brodu u bolnici. Noc uoci dogovorenog poroda dobila trudove, imala 5 puta stolicu pa sam klistir dobila u minimalnoj kolicini da ga nisam ni osjetila. Od 19h pa do ponoci su mi dali da setam a tek oko 1 u noci su me stavili na ctg i na bok, nikakav drip ili infuzija ili bilo sta. Rodila u 3 ujutro, 5 savova sve skupa. Dali mi mp3 player da nosim u radjaonu, cijelo vrijeme se zezali. Sivali tek kad je pocela djelovati inekcija i sve u svemu preprepredivno je sve bilo. Niti jedan trenutak bol nije bila veca od onoga sto mogu prodisati i svi su bili predivni...pa cak i doktor. Nakon poroda je sestra otisla do moje sobe da mi donese mobitel da javim muzu da sam rodila.. Ma stvarno sve sve najbolje. U 5 ujutro sam vec bila u apartmanu sa svojim sinom koji se iduca 4 dana nije od mene odvojio. 24-sata roomin in u pravom smislu rijeci. Pedijatar ga je dolazio kod nas pregledat, dobili zalihu tetri za prematanje, jedino su ga odnosili na 5 min na kupanje sto sam isla i ja gledati.. Sve pohvale za sve osim sto nisu prstom mrdunli da mi pomognu oko dojenja al sve ostalo za 5+

----------


## inga

Cestitam mvolpe  :D 
Bas mi je drago sto je sve ispalo tako super. Zar u brodskoj bolnici imaju apartman? U apartmanu si bila sama pretpostavljam? Da li si mogla imati posjete tamo?

----------


## mvolpe

je imaju apartman i u nejmu sam bila. Dok sam lezala su mi dolazile posjete u sobu, a nako poroda ja nisam dala nikome zbog bebice osim muzu naravno koji je bio s nama u sobi od 9 ujutro pa do 10 navece. Cak su i njemu davali rucak i veceru bolnicku bez da smo mi pitali nego bi sestre uvijek ostavile i njemu. Navece bi on skoknuo po neki dvd pa bi pogledali... Ma mrak. Imas i ormaric za presvlacenje di ti oni natrpaju hrpu pelenica i benkica pa mozes presvlaciti sama bebaca koliko god ti cesto hoces, a ak ne dodju oni svaki 5 sati ga presvuci. Naravno da smo ga mi presvlacili...  :Grin:

----------


## inga

Uh, kakva drasticna promjena u odnosu na ono prije. A dok si radala, je li ti smio muz doci barem jedan dio vremena?

----------


## mvolpe

Pa posto je meni bio zbog zastoja zakazan porod u srijedu u 7 ujutro muzic je tada trebao doci i biti samnom cijelo vrijeme poroda. Uspjeli smo to dogovoriti sa dr grgurevicem i sestrom zeljkom jer je mm medicinski tehnicar pa onda gledaju kroz prste a zeljka je jako za to da muzevi budu prisutni, al eto moj bruno nije htjeo docekati 7 ujutro i da tata dodje nego izletio doslovno u 3 ujutro kad niko nije ocekivao pa ni ja jer su mi i u radjaoni rekli kad sam dosla da nista prije 7 a eto disanje i opustenost cine cuda

----------


## inga

Tek sam sad procitala ovaj zadnji post. Wow! Ne mogu vjerovati da se i u Brodu nesto krece. Jako mi je drago zbog toga.

----------


## inga

Vidjela sam nekidan plakat na kojem se oglasava da brodska bolnica organizira tecaj za trudnice koji kosta 400kn, a na plakatu se spominje i prisutnost oceva na porodu. Zna li netko nesto detaljnije? Je li moguce da ce pustiti oceve da vide kako im dijete dolazi na svijet?

----------


## Leta

ja nemam pojma jer sam iz zg, samo sam htjela reći da mi je pri porodu u vinogradskoj bio specijalizant iz broda - dr. jandrić. ako vam se on vrati u brod, blago vama!   :Smile:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> Vidjela sam nekidan plakat na kojem se oglasava da brodska bolnica organizira tecaj za trudnice koji kosta 400kn, a na plakatu se spominje i prisutnost oceva na porodu. Zna li netko nesto detaljnije? Je li moguce da ce pustiti oceve da vide kako im dijete dolazi na svijet?


Gledala sam neki dan Ravnatelja odjela na Brodskoj TV, a i imam informaciju iz prve ruke. Obzirom da se Radjaona renovira malo je guzva, pa mozda bas u trenutku kada tebi bude trebalo ne bude prilike da otac bude prisutan, ali postoji sansa i da bude.

Uvjet: Pohadanje tecaja za trudnice zajedno sa ocem i razgovor sa Ravnateljem (Dr. Vlainicem) prije termina, odnosno njegovo odobrenje.

Sto se tice tecaja, udruga Iskra ti svakog 1. u mjesecu organizira besplatan 2-tjedni tecaj koji financira Ministarstvo obitelji i na kojem mogu sudjelovati i ocevi. Tamo se takodjer dobije potvrda i receno nam je da i ta potvrda vrijedi za prisustvo oceva na porodu. Pa zasto onda placati tecaj u bolnici ako mozes ici na sasvim kvalitetan (upravo ga zavrsila  :Wink:  ) koji je besplatan.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

mvolpe, samo bih se htjela nadopuniti da se  tretman koji si ti dobila odnosi na apartman, ali da si apartman nemoze svatko priustiti. Dakle, sto se tice smjestaja u Brodu, koliko para-toliko muzike.

----------


## mozarela

moja iskustva s brodskom bolnicom od prije 7 godina su užasavajuća! bolje da ne idem u detalje !  :Rolling Eyes:  

od srca se nadam da se u međuvremenu nešto promjenilo a tu prvenstveno mislim na higijenu i odnos osoblja prema trudnicama!


s druge strane ako ce moja beba biti zdrava i dobro kao moj prvorođeni

 :Smile:   ja odmah ovdje potpisujem i na puno gore uvjete!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> inga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidjela sam nekidan plakat na kojem se oglasava da brodska bolnica organizira tecaj za trudnice koji kosta 400kn, a na plakatu se spominje i prisutnost oceva na porodu. Zna li netko nesto detaljnije? Je li moguce da ce pustiti oceve da vide kako im dijete dolazi na svijet?
> 
> 
> Gledala sam neki dan Ravnatelja odjela na Brodskoj TV, a i imam informaciju iz prve ruke. Obzirom da se Radjaona renovira malo je guzva, pa mozda bas u trenutku kada tebi bude trebalo ne bude prilike da otac bude prisutan, ali postoji sansa i da bude.
> 
> Uvjet: Pohadanje tecaja za trudnice zajedno sa ocem i razgovor sa Ravnateljem (Dr. Vlainicem) prije termina, odnosno njegovo odobrenje.
> ...


i jos nesto, vec sam se bila nabrijala da ce patronazna imati totalno zastarjele metode na tecaju, no zena se ocito frisko educirala, jer je na kraju predavanja i power point prezentacije za izvor pisalo:
www.roda.hr

sto me odusevilo, jer ja sam na ovom forumu prije 4,5 godine naucila ama bas sve i bilo je ugodno kada te netko stalno pita za tvoja iskustva i misljenje  :Wink:

----------


## mozarela

a propos koliko ima tih apartmana i kako doći do njih? :?

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> a propos koliko ima tih apartmana i kako doći do njih? :?


neznam koliko ih ima, znam samo da kosta 400 kn / dan

----------


## inga

Hvala smrcina mrkice. Kao sto mozes vidjeti u mom potpisu, meni vise ne treba brodska bolnica.    :Wink:  
Samo me zanimalo je li se sto pomaklo i kod nas. Isla sam na tecaj udruge Iskra, doduse samo prvi tjedan jer sam onda morala na strogo mirovanje. Je, patronazna je i mene razveselila svojim pristupom, a volim i dr. Blazevac koja je jedna od organizatorica tecaja i od koje je, koliko sam ja shvatila, i krenula ideja o tecaju.
Sad, to da i nakon tecaja moras razgovarati s dr. Vlajnicem mi je malo bezveze. Kao da je to njegova privatna bolnica pa ti on daje svoje dopustenje. Ustvari, to mi je kao ces gledati rodenje njegovog djeteta pa zeli znati vise o tebi prije nego sto ti dopusti da budes prisutan na tako vaznom dogadaju.
Mozarela, koliko ja znam postoji samo jedan apartman. Mi smo isli u njega kad smo bebu doveli na ispitivanje sluha (ona nije rodena u bolnici pa nije prosla sve to pri rodenju). To ti je jedna obicna bolnicka soba, samo sto u njoj imas samo jedna krevet i krevetic za bebu. Sjecam se jos i jedne komode s prematalicom i tv-a. Jedino sto nema wc uz sobu, vjerojatno koristis onaj u hodniku. A kako doci do njih, pa pretpostavljam da porazgovaras o tome s nekom od sestara ili lijecnikom, barem sam tako ja u Rijeci.
Mozarela, kad ovako stalno pises da imas grozno iskustvo i daje bolje da ne pises o tome, to samo budi znatizelju u meni. Pa sto su ti to tako grozno radili? (osim ako bas ne zelis o tome)
I molim te nemoj reci da je bitno samo da je beba zdrava,jer oni moraju mijenjati sebe nabolje. Moraju. Zbog nas, a i zbog nasih kceri. Srce bi mi se slomilo da moja curica mora svoje dijete donijeti na svijet u groznim uvjetima, sama medu strancima.

----------


## mozarela

*inga* pisala sam o tome na iskustvima s poroda ali cijeli rezime je taj da sam u bolnici bila samo komad mesa u postupku i tako su se prema meni odnosili!  :Rolling Eyes:  

možda sam bila naivna ,mlada i nisam znala šta me čeka ali sam sasvim sigurna da ovaj put neću neke stvari uzimati zdravo za gotovo!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> *inga* pisala sam o tome na iskustvima s poroda ali cijeli rezime je taj da sam u bolnici bila samo komad mesa u postupku i tako su se prema meni odnosili!  
> 
> možda sam bila naivna ,mlada i nisam znala šta me čeka ali sam sasvim sigurna da ovaj put neću neke stvari uzimati zdravo za gotovo!


Nazalost, vecinu uzimaju zdravo za gotovo i jedino sto preostaje je "pruzit jezicinu"

Nazalost, ja cu od ponedjeljka najvjerojatnije na cuvanje jer mi se opet pojavio secer i sada dolazi secer na kraju, isti problem kao i sa Emom, oni racunaju po Zadnjoj menstruaciji a ja po tom da sam MM-a vidjela 1x u mjesec dana i njima ti je u ponedjeljak 37 tjedana, a meni tek 33+3 i pocinje borba i natezanje i dokazivanje da mi nije vrijeme za porod.

Nevjerojatno, 2 skoro iste trudnoce, razlika 4,5 godine i opet ista prica, a da je ista znam jer sam prije 2 mjeseca tamo provela 6 dana i uopce me nisu htjeli slusati o tome kada mi je bila ovulacija, negos se drzali svojih "tablica". Stvarno neznam kada ce se konacno nesto promjeniti.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mozarela

mrkica- ja sam pitala ginekologa zašto stalno vrti onaj kartončić i nešto preračunava kada ja dobro znam koji je dan začeća  :Rolling Eyes:    mm išao na poslovni put pa je to bio keks za oproštaj!  :Grin:   tako da ispada da sam ja ravno 2 tjedna manje trudna! :? 


ti si ušla u 34 tjedan to je bitno. na nekim stranicama meni izbacuje tjedne po lunarnim mjesecima s naznakom da su to minus dva tjedna  od vjerovatnog začeća pa neka te ne buni to što te oni vode pod 37 tjedana!

----------


## inga

Eh cure moje, a ja sam isla svaki dan na folikulometriju i jos sve pratila ovulacijskim trakicama. Zna se tocno kad je bila ovulacija, a i beba je uredno po uzv svaki put bila tjedan dana mlada nego po zadnjoj menstruaciji. No, svaki put je u moju trudnicku knjizicu upisivana trudnoca po zm, bez naznake korekcije.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Tek kad sam otisla u Rijeku (kad sam trebala u bolnicu zbog prijeteceg prijevremenog poroda) dr me saslusao, pregledao kartone s uzv i napisao korekciju na trajanje trudnoce.

----------


## Irena001

Evo ovaj tjedan- najkasnije sljedći otvara se totalno preuređeno rodilište u Sl. Brodu :D 
Organizirali su tečaj u bolnici koji se plaća 400kn i kad se prođe otac smije biti na porodu :D 
MM i ja smo za sad jedini par koji pohađa tečaj i u srijedu nam je bila sestra Ankica (gl. sestra dječije) i baš smo se lijepo mm i ja napričali sa njom. 
Ja sam pitala dal je moguće po porodu da bebu odmah daju na prsa, pa mi kaže da ako tražim da će mi ju dat i to me veseli jer to svakako želim. 
Onda sam pitala koliko su bebice sa mamama u sobama i dal je mogu izvaditi iz jastuka (to mi se nikako ne sviđa što ih vežu u to čudo) i rekla mi je da ja komotno izvadim bebu dok je samnom iz jastuka, samo da kažem sestri kad dođe po nju da sam ju vadila a da su bebe od 9-12, te od 15-nadalje sa mamama ali ako ju želim u međuvremenu da ju mogu ići pitat.
Uglavnom sve se da dogovorit i to mi se sviđa.
U sljedeću subotu će nas odvest da vidimo novo rodilište (sestra Ankica nam je rekla da su naručili stolčić za rađanje, stavili su lopte za skakutanje u vrijeme trudova, te su također naručili CTG koji trudnicu neće vezat za krevet, već će se trudnica moći kretat- ovo I LIKE IT VERY MUCH!!! )
E i još jedna novina vezana za rodilište u Brodu- napravili su apartman!!!
Tako da cure koje budu u apartmanu neće imati ograničene posjete, imat će svoj wc, tv i još svašta.
Ja neću ići na tu opciju jer mi je svejedno preko dana muž u zgradi preko bolnice (radi tamo), tako da nema smisla da plaćam apartman kada ga mogu vidjet kad poželim, a 4 dana ću izdržat. 
Tako da kao što vidite puno pozitivnih promjena će se desit i nadam se da će poštovati želje trudnica, te da će Slavonski brod dobiti baby frendly bolnicu  :Smile:

----------


## mozarela

*irena* pa to su super vijesti! :D  znači ja bih mogla "upasti" u novi sistem!

neki dan sam bila na ctg i samo sam uspjela pitati sestru mogu li nositi svoje spavaćice i odgovorila je potvrdno!

ja nisam baš u mogućnosti sada ići na tečaj pa daj još malo informacija koje dobiješ tamo.  :Love:  

do sada je bio jedan apartman koliko znam, da li to znači da su otvoreni i dodatni ili?

----------


## Irena001

da, za spavaćice su i meni rekli da nosimo svoje :D 
I ti ćeš sigurno upast u novi sistem.
Ja mislim da su apartman preuredili.
A za informacije- večeras imamo tečaj pa što saznam novog- javim  :Love:

----------


## mozarela

vrijedno čekam informacije sa tečaja!  :Grin:

----------


## Irena001

Jučer nam je opet bila sestra Ankica i kad je opet pričala da stolčić je već spreman u rađaoni, da je (pazi sad ovo)- *kada za porađanje je naručena* :shock:  :D te sam ju pitala dali idu na to da dobiju titulu baby frendly bolnice potvrdila mi je potvrdno :D 
Rekla je da je rodilište trebalo se otvorit u nedelju (odnosno prije izbora) ali da još nije.
Valjda još finišaju neke detalje i za koji dan se otvara.
Strašno je draga ta ženica, veseli me što kada budem u rodilištu ću imati poznato lice tamo na odjelu  :Smile:

----------


## mozarela

meni to zvuči predobro da bi bilo istinito! :shock:  
ipak se veselim pogotovo za onaj dio gdje ti daju odmah bebu na podoj ili po traženju! :D

----------


## Irena001

> meni to zvuči predobro da bi bilo istinito! :shock:  
> ipak se veselim pogotovo za onaj dio gdje ti daju odmah bebu na podoj ili po traženju! :D


da, baš je jučer potvrdila da pokušavaju uvesti totalni rooming in :D 
Naravno- ako mama traži mogu i odvest bebu na odjel, ali dok god ti tražiš da beba bude sa tobom ona će biti.
I samo jedna napomena- kaže mi sestra jučer da kad je bebica malo lakša da uglavnom mami ne govore kad je dohrane sa formulom :/ 
Tako da bi trebala odmah prvi dan napomenut da ju nikako ne dohranjuju, jer želiš da samo papa mamino mlijeko.
Tu bi ih jedino trebalo malo "osvjestit"

----------


## inga

Wow! Ovo mi je nevjerojatno.
Ako sve bude kako pricaju, ne mora se vise za Rijeku i Varazdin.  :D

----------


## Irena001

Kako ja nisam dočekala otvorenje nove rađaone ajde vi koje ste najfriškije da čujemo kako je :D

----------


## mozarela

ja se još nadam da ću upasti u novi sistem inače bježim glavom bez obzira!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Irena001

draga, otvorena je nova rađaona u ponedeljak (na moj termin), a Helena se požurila, pa nisam dočekala  :Grin:

----------


## inga

Irena001, tek sad vidim. Cestitam na Heleni!   :Heart:

----------


## LIMA

Tek sad vidim ovo, pojma nisam imala o preuređenju rodilišta, mogu samo reći: HVALA BOGU! (Iako, i meni sve to nekako prebajkovito zvuči!)
Još nešto: cure, ja ne kužim zašto se svi vesele svojim spavaćicama?? Ja sam u rodilište ponijela punu torbu svojih spavaćica (koje sam mogla nositi) i isto tako sam ih u torbi donijela kući. Bilo mi je puno jednostavnije koristiti njihove, čiste su, možeš ih dobiti koliko hoćeš, a što je najbolje, nemaš brige oko izvlačenja krvavih mrlja i pranja, samo frkneš u prljavi veš i uzmeš čistu!

----------


## mozarela

*lima* to je onda bio djed božičnjak na rodilištu!  :Laughing:   u moje vrijeme (prije 7 godina) bila bi sretna da dobiješ neku ogrtaljku koja ti prekriva guz a  ako na tome postoje gumbi onda je to bio dobitak na lutriji!  :Laughing:

----------


## LIMA

:Laughing:  guzovi su mi bili 100% zaštićeni, ok, ni ovdje nije bilo gumba, no to mi nije ništa značilo jer su mi i tako i tako sise stalno bile vani!

----------


## mozarela

rodilice u toplesu!  :Grin:  

u nedelju idem da se sama uvjerim u te priče a danas su mi sestre rekle da je novi sistem u pogonu pa bumo videli šta to unači.

rezervirala sam i apartman (za doček nove godine  :Laughing:  ) pa javim koliko poboljšanja ima!

----------


## Šuška

Pozdrav mojim dragim Brođankama!   :Kiss:  
Curke - je li netko išao na trudnički tečaj Udruge Iskra i je li to čemu?
*mozarela* - javi kako je prošlo i kako to sad sve funkcionira   :Heart:

----------


## LIMA

Pozdrav *Šuška*! Išla sam ja. Pa nije loše, čuješ svašta pametnoga, ja se sad ne mogu točno sjetiti u detalje (bilo je to prije više od godinu dana) ali znam da mi se svidjelo u globalu. O dosta informacija sam već bila informirana   :Rolling Eyes:  , ono što mi je stvarno bilo korisno je predavanje babice (Željke  :Heart: ), vježbe disanja pri porodu, a bila je jedna vrlo draga patronažna. Najljepše od svega je bilo to što sam tada bila na porodiljnom pa mi je baš pasalo malo druženja (još uvijek sam u kontaktu s curama s tečaja).
Svi Roda tekstovi o dojenju s portala (uvezala sam ih i štreberski prošla prije poroda) + tečaj dali su mi jednu sigurnost i opuštenost pred porod jer koliko-toliko znaš što te čeka.
*Mozarela*, nestrpljivo čekam da se javiš!!

----------


## lelita

Zar bas nitko nije rodio ovih dana u brodskoj bolnici? Meni je termin za 50 ak dana pa se nadam da ce dotad vec netko napisati nesto..I ako ima koja mama da je rodila na epi molim nek se javi sa svojim iskustvima, naravno vezano za epi u nasoj bolnici..Sve me zanima a nista za procitat nema  :Crying or Very sad: m S nestrpljenjem cekam bilo kakve informacije o cuvenoj novoj radjaoni.. Dotad, pusa svima i    :Heart:

----------


## lelita

Jos nikog nema!!!??  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Noah2008

> Jos nikog nema!!!??


Poštovanje i pozdrav svim budućim mamama :Bye:  !
Ja sam novopečena i mogu vam reći da jedva čekam da nam se netko javi tko je bio u novoj rađaoni. Termin mi je 27.05.2008. i mislim iskoristiti sve da meni, sinu i budućem tati sve prođe ok. Namjeravamo upisati tečaj, onaj što se plaća. jer su mi rekli u bolnici da priznaju sam taj što bolnica organizira. Nema veze, platit ćemo, jer želimo da obadvopje prisustvujemo dolasku našeg sina. A mislim da će i meni biti lakše ako mi suprug bude kraj mene  :Love:  !!!

----------


## lelita

Meni je termin 15.3. iako imam osjecaj da ce biti ranije..Bas s nestrpljenjem iskejum bilo kakve obavijesti!!!Ako se niko ne javi ja cu ti do 5 mj sve izloziti!! Eto ti utjehe!!Pisite!!!!

----------


## smrčina mrkica

drage moje,

tečaj udruge Iskra je do sada bolnica isto priznavala i dozvoljavala tate ne porodu. Toplo ga preporučam, a vidim da se glavna patronažna o puno stvari informirala na Rodinim stranicama, čak i neke njihove materijale koristi na predavanjima.  :Smile: 

Što se tiče mile nam bolnice, rađaona nam izgleda predivno, ali vidjela sam ju samo što sam u nju išla na klizmu i pripremu za carski, ostatak sam ipak obavila negdje drugdje.   :Sad:  

Ovo što Irena priča o rooming-inu je istina, ali je istina i da:
1. Nitko te u bolnici o tome ne obavještava
2. Sprdaju se sa tobom i vrijeđaju ako zatražiš room-ing in (ne svi, neću dušu griješiti)

U biti o točki 2 sam htjela otvoriti posebnu temu, jer sam željela da ta informacija bude vidljiva, ali isto tako i da prenesem svoje iskustvo.

Drage mame, naša brodska bolnica ima potpisan ugovor sa Unicefom, ali nitko vam to ne govori, naravno ja sam ih pitala nakon carskog i odgovorili su mi da imam pravo na room-ing in, e sada dobila sam podršku od: Neonantologa zaposlenog na odjelu, 2-3 sestre iz sobe za bebe i njihove šefice, sve ostale trudile su se tračati me, vrijeđati me (odnosno pristojno podbadati) i onako ranjenu i slomljenu nakon carskog, pokušavale su da se osjećaš kao g ovno.

Meni je sve to budilo još veći bikovski inat i moja Jana i ja smo se 24h dnevno družile svih 6 dana   :Heart:  

Bila sam jedina na odjelu koja je bila sa bebom, pa se još više osjećaš drugačiji, no kao što rekoh, nitko vas ne informira o vašim pravima.

Koliko god bile slomljene i umorne od poroda, ipak bih vam uvijek preporučila da tražite svoje bebice jer na njih imate pravo, a i nema ništa ljepše da ste od 1. dana non stop zajedno, a i barem ste sigurne da ih u onoj sobi za bebe ne kljukaju bočicama i adaptiranim (one priče o glukozi su za malu djecu, pa sama sam vidjela kako im mješaju (kršitelj koda)). 

I dok su sve bebice imale soor (jer hrane ih sve sa 2-3 iste bočice) mi smo se non stop mazile i nismo imale takvih problema.   :Smile:  

Pitala sam neke sestre sa rodilišta, zašto su sestre iz sobe za bebe takve, a ove su rekle:" Zato jer im je teško raditi svoj posao, jer im je teško malo više hodati, jer moraju malo češće doći do vas da provjere je li sve u redu ili da presvuku bebu".

Nakon 1. carskog imala sam užasna iskustva sa istim tim sestrama iz sobe za bebe, Ema se navukla na bočicu dok sam ja bila 2 dana u šok sobi i nije htjela sisati cijelo vrijeme u rodilištu. Iskreno rečeno, kao friška mama nisam ju ni znala dojiti. Nitko mi nije htio pomoći, ni savjetovati me, samo su mi ju hladnokrvno oduzimali svaki puta kada je zaplakala i odlazili bez riječi dok sam ja ostajala jadna i u suzama.

Nikako mi nije bilo jasno, boravim u bolnici tijekom trudnoće 3,5 mjeseca i cijelo vrijeme nemam niti jedan prigovor na doktore ili sestre i na kraju, kada dođeš do onoga zbog čega i jesi u bolnici do svoje bebice, netko ti tako zagorča život umjesto da ti pomognu da konačno uživaš u njemu.

Ista stvar se dogodila i sa ovim porodom, ali eto, ja sam starija, iskusnija i nisam se dala.

Teško je kada slušate te sestre (ako se uopće i mogu tako nazvati) kada te tračaju:"Jučer joj je beba izgubila 100 grama, danas joj je izgubila 100grama, a ona samo izmišlja, što misli ona da je ona posebna, eto joj sada i njena beba i njeno dojenje".

Što reći nakon ovakvog komentara????

Nisam htjela biti kuja i tužiti ih njihovoj šefici koja me je podržavala u rooming-inu, ali ponekada se pitam jesam li trebala, kako bih olakšala život onim mamama koje nakon mene dolaze u Brodsko rodilište. Samo sam na svaki njihov zlobni komentar stisnula zube i brojala dane do odlaska kući.

Moram pohvaliti i 2 predivne sestre iz sobe za bebe kod kojih vidiš da svoj posao doista rade sa ljubavlju koje su mi rekle:"Svaka čast mama, voljele bismo da je više mama poput nas".

Napominjem, nije problem u mamama, nego u neznanju na njihova prava, kao i u šikaniranju kada ih zatražiš.

I zato drage moje mame, ako želite biti stalno uz svoje bebice, ako želite biti sigurne što papaju, slobodno ih tražite, ne dajte se, imate na njih pravo i uživajte, a ja ću se ako Bog da za 4-5 godina vratiti tamo i nadam se da će se do tada nešto promjeniti, ako ne, udružiti ćemo se i zajedno im pokazati zube.   :Wink:

----------


## Dobrica

Stvarno strašno zato neki i nisu išli u brodsku bolnicu

----------


## sanja_udruga iskra

Drage mame, 
ekipa Udruge Iskra Vam je jaaaaaakoooo  zahvalna na pohvalama!!!! :D 
nažalost, Brod je uvijek samo Brod, koliko god se mi trudili da ga promijenimo.
Brodska bolnica uvela je svoj tečaj, koji košta 400 kn, dakle, ako želite da tate budu s vama na porodu - plaćate!!! Doduše, uputili smo im DOPIS, jer nam nije jasno zašto od kada su uveli svoj tečaj ne priznaju iše naš, koji između ostalog financira Ministarstvo obitelji!!!! i imaju samo sve pohvale za naš rad. 
Dakle, još čekao odgovor ravnatelja bolnice, a do tada radimo kao i do sad. Tečaj počinje 5.2. sve koje strpljivo čekate (hvala ) bit ćete obaviještene na vrijeme  - sljedeći tjedan.
sve koje još neznaju da mi radimo  :/  slobodno se javite, za vas sam uvijek tu....

tel 091/6006-505 
Voli vas vaša Sanja ....

----------


## inga

I mene je tecaj udruge Iskra jako ugodno iznenadio. Informacije su na tecaju bile stvarno up to date. Za vasu ekipu, Sanja, imam samo pohvale.   :Kiss:  
Smrcina mrkice, dogodilo ti se upravo ono cega sam se bojala, da ce se uvjeti fizicki promijeniti, ali da ce ono najvaznije u svemu, ljudi, ostati isto.
Ne bi ti bila kuja da si rekla glavnoj sestri sto se dogada, gadure su sestre koje se tako ponasaju. Jako mi je zao sto ti boravak u bolnici nije bio onakav kakav svaka mama zasluzuje, ali svaka ti cast sto si trazila svoju bebu i znas da je tvoje malo zlato bilo stalno s tobom, znas da nikad nije plakala sam u sobi za bebe nego je bila sigurna pored svoje mame.   :Love:

----------


## lelita

Mozarela, javi se!!
Mene svasta zanima a nema nikakvih svjezih informacija. Ako itko zna sto se mora i smije nositi od osobnih stvari u rodiliste neka se javi..Iako,sigurno pise na vratima rodilista..Ako nikoga ne bude, navratit cu pa se informirati.. Ja nestrpljivo ocekuje svoj prvi porod i nadam se da ce sve proci bas kako treba.
Eto, jos jednom molim sve dobre mame koje su nedavno bile u brodskom rodilistu neka se jave!! Svima velika pusa i   :Heart:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> Mozarela, javi se!!
> Mene svasta zanima a nema nikakvih svjezih informacija.


Lelita, pa kako nema svjezih informacija kada smo evo barem dvije rodile u 12. mjesecu prosle godine?

----------


## Irena001

> Drage mame, 
> ekipa Udruge Iskra Vam je jaaaaaakoooo  zahvalna na pohvalama!!!! :D 
> nažalost, Brod je uvijek samo Brod, koliko god se mi trudili da ga promijenimo.
> Brodska bolnica uvela je svoj tečaj, koji košta 400 kn, dakle, ako želite da tate budu s vama na porodu - plaćate!!! Doduše, uputili smo im DOPIS, jer nam nije jasno zašto od kada su uveli svoj tečaj ne priznaju iše naš, koji između ostalog financira Ministarstvo obitelji!!!! i imaju samo sve pohvale za naš rad. 
> Dakle, još čekao odgovor ravnatelja bolnice, a do tada radimo kao i do sad. Tečaj počinje 5.2. sve koje strpljivo čekate (hvala ) bit ćete obaviještene na vrijeme  - sljedeći tjedan.
> sve koje još neznaju da mi radimo  :/  slobodno se javite, za vas sam uvijek tu....
> 
> tel 091/6006-505 
> Voli vas vaša Sanja ....


Zašto ne priznaju vaš?
Evo vam iz prve ruke- zato jer ne ide njima lova u džep, a draga mi babica Željka je rekla da joj je šef (neću ni spominjat ime) rekao da kadu, stolčić i ostale dodatke za novu rađaonu moraju same zaradit tečajem.
Dakle- lova od tečaja ide za rađaonu, a naravno da je i šefici dječije, i babicama ponajviše i doktorima bolje radit u boljim uvjetima

----------


## Irena001

> lelita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mozarela, javi se!!
> Mene svasta zanima a nema nikakvih svjezih informacija.
> 
> 
> Lelita, pa kako nema svjezih informacija kada smo evo barem dvije rodile u 12. mjesecu prosle godine?


mozarela je šmrčo rodila poslije nas i bila je u novoj rađaoni

----------


## Dobrica

> sanja_udruga iskra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage mame, 
> ekipa Udruge Iskra Vam je jaaaaaakoooo  zahvalna na pohvalama!!!! :D 
> nažalost, Brod je uvijek samo Brod, koliko god se mi trudili da ga promijenimo.
> Brodska bolnica uvela je svoj tečaj, koji košta 400 kn, dakle, ako želite da tate budu s vama na porodu - plaćate!!! Doduše, uputili smo im DOPIS, jer nam nije jasno zašto od kada su uveli svoj tečaj ne priznaju iše naš, koji između ostalog financira Ministarstvo obitelji!!!! i imaju samo sve pohvale za naš rad. 
> Dakle, još čekao odgovor ravnatelja bolnice, a do tada radimo kao i do sad. Tečaj počinje 5.2. sve koje strpljivo čekate (hvala ) bit ćete obaviještene na vrijeme  - sljedeći tjedan.
> sve koje još neznaju da mi radimo  :/  slobodno se javite, za vas sam uvijek tu....
> ...



Ah uvijek isto   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dobrica

Meni je bilo super na tečaju "Iskra" jes da sam bio jedini tata (doduše bio još jedan prvi put ali kad je sestra Delfa rekla da tate kupaju bebe slijedeći put nije se više pojavio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ) ali bilo je puno korisnih informacija  :Razz:

----------


## lelita

> Lelita, pa kako nema svjezih informacija kada smo evo barem dvije rodile u 12. mjesecu prosle godine?



Mozda sam ja prezahtjevna il nesto il sam samo prvorotka koja se boji svega zivog. Ja sam ocekivala nekakve dulje, bolje informacije, maltene opis cijelog dana u bol. odnos sestara, doktora, opis radjaone..Oprostite ako sam koga uvrijedila!!U iscekivanju sretnog dana cu izludit. 22.2. idem na zadnji uzv pa moram pogledat stvarcice koje su potrebne u radjaoni tj.rodilistu. Molim da mi Smrcina mrkica ili Irena napisu dali treba nositi pelene u bolnicu ili nesto posebno za bebu. Eto..Radujem se odgovorima i zivim zbunjena dok ne odem vec jednom u tu famoznu strasnu brodsku bolnicu. Cure, pisite!!!
Hvala!!  :Kiss:

----------


## LIMA

*lelita*, samo hrabro! Ja sam rodila prije više od godinu dana tako da stvarno ne znam kako je sada, a javljam se tek toliko da ti dam podršku   :Love:  
Kad sam ja bila nismo nosili pelene tako da ne vjerujem da sada trebaju. Za bebu ti koliko ja znam ne treba ništa. Nemoj se opterećivati puno stvarima koje treba ponijeti, sve ti muž može naknadno donijeti. Mene su ostavili u bolnici nakon lošeg ctg-a "na prepad", tjedan dana prije poroda, nisam se mogla ni otići kući presvući. Srećom, na papir sam ranije napisala sve što mi treba tako da mi je MM sve donio prema popisu (bilo mi je glupo pakovati četkicu za zube, pastu ili dezodorans mjesec dana ranije)

Moja iskustva što se tiče osoblja: Doktori, sestre i babice bez neke posebne zamjerke, jedino zamjeram (debelo!) sestrama koje su s bebama jer nisu sve prodojeće. Puno bitnije od spremanja stvari ti je dobro proučiti (ja sam isprintala i nosila u bolnicu) rodine tekstove o dojenju tako da se pripremiš ako što ne bude išlo kako treba (posebno prouči *pravilan položaj za dojenje* i *izdajanje* ako dođe do prepunjenosti, kao što je meni bilo). Kad sam ja bila nije bio rooming in pa sam se ja svejedno izborila da I. bude stalno sa mnom. Ja sam išla do sestara i tražila ga. Uglavnom, (bila je, istina, jedna vrlo ljubazna sestra) činilo mi se da su više iznenađene nego ljute na činjenicu što tebi nije problem da je dijete stalno s tobom, pogotovo po noći. 
Ono što me je najviše   :Evil or Very Mad:   je to što ih dohranjuju, tu se ne treba libiti i biti bezobrazan.

Meni je drago da sad imamo PRAVO na rooming in, što znači da to *nije više stvar njihove dobre volje*, a to što će te netko (koga ćeš vidjeti tad i tko zna kad) ogovarati iza leđa boli te briga, misli samo na sebe i svoju bebu! (Na to se pripremi jer su mene neke stvari pogađale što inače ne bi, to je vrlo osjetljivo razdoblje) 
Ne znam, ja ne mislim da je naša bolnica ništa ni bolja ni gora od ostalih prosječnih bolnica kod nas, čitam ove teme o rodilištima, svugdje ima svašta. Nemoj ići u bolnicu s unaprijed formiranim strahom! 
Sljedeći put ću (nadam se da ću uskoro biti trudna  :Smile:   ) isto ići u našu bolnicu roditi samo što ću sad vjerojatno biti malo bezobraznija   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Prvo da pozdravim sve svoje drage Brođanke!  :Love:  

I ja sam trudna, ali ne živim više u Brodu, nego u Zagrebu, tako da neću niti roditi tamo. Ali jako mi je drago da se i u Brodu stanje mijenja na bolje! (ipak je to moj Brod   :Heart:  )

 :Kiss:  svim trudnicama i da se vratite iz rodilišta sa najboljim mogućim iskustvima!

----------


## lelita

Hvala ti lima na javljanju!! Super si!  :Heart:  
Jos cu se ja probat malo smirit i pribrat..koliko budem mogla. Sta mogu kad sam takva? Panicar a i uzbudjenje radi svoje..Jos sam i nestrpjilva!! Ma zbrka u glavi, potpuna!!  :Smile:  Al sve u svemu super smjesa osjecaja..Nadam se dobrom, lakom i brzom porodu i ne mogu docekati da ugledam tog malog bebaca  :Saint:  

Jos jednom, hvala na javljanju..Pisiteeeee  :D

----------


## Chiara_1

Lelita kak je prošao porod??!!

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Drage moje, samo da vam se pohvalim kako cu danas biti gosca na Iskrinom tecaju, trebam pricati o svojim iskustvima u bolnici i opcenito o dojenju.

Ocito da je doslo moje vrijeme da upozorim ljude na rooming in u nasoj bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## lelita

Chiara..nemam sam vremena pisati. Meni je bilo uzas, ne zbog boli nego zbog odvratne babice s umiljatim glasom, stvarno joj ne znam ime.
Dosla u noci oko 12.30 rodila nadripana u 7.45 ujutro.
Prezivjela!!
Bila sam preko vikenda u bolnici, sestre vidjala sam kad nose bebe, nitko mi nije pokazao kako dojiti.
Bila je jedna mladja ni njoj ne znam ime iz djecje sobe..onam mi se obratila na par minuta i uspjela sam bar skuzit kako treba ici.
Cure u sobi su mi vise pokazale nego sestre.
E sad bez pretjerivanja..da nema Roda i savjetnica, dojenje bi bila prava muka.

Smrcima mrkica, kako je bilo? Javi se!!

----------


## inga

Lelita   :Love:  
Cestitke na malom slatkisu.
Mrkice super, stvarno, javi kako je proslo predavanje. Kako je biti zvijezda?

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> Mrkice super, stvarno, javi kako je proslo predavanje. Kako je biti zvijezda?


he, he, sada me razni muski pozdravljaju po gradu, a ja ih ne prepoznajem osim kada su u drustvu svojih zena. To su tate koji su bili prisutni na tecaju.  :Laughing:  

A sada salu na stranu, gosce smo bile ja i mama jednogodisnjakinje. Propagandice dojenja koje su se tako lijepo nadopunjavale da samo umjesto 15 minuta pricale sat i 15 minuta  :Smile:  . Bile smo iskrene, rekle smo da ne osudujemo one koje nezele dojiti, isto tako da dojenje ponekad moze biti jako tesko u pocetku, ali ako zelite i malo se potrudite da je to nesto predivno   :Heart:  

Nazalost, obje smo oba poroda imale na carski rez, pa smo mogle pricati samo o tom iskustvu glece poroda, ali isto tako obje smo cijelo vrijeme bile sa svojim bebicama u bolnici i toplo to preporucili i ostalima.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

E da, upozorile smo ih i na "ljubazne" sestre iz sobe za bebe, ali da ne posustaju  :Wink:

----------


## LIMA

Bravo, mrkice! Treba raditi na osvješćivanju mama, a ja vjerujem da će biti pomaka.
P.S. Ako treba još koja dojilica, tu sam   :Wink:

----------


## inga

Bravo mrkice!  :D 
Ja bih bas volila vidjeti radaonu u brodskoj bolnici. Nikad nisam vidjela bolnicku radaonicu i to mi je velika misterija. Da li se ide na tom tecaju u obilazak radaonice?   :Grin:    Da se ubacim u grupu za obilazak.

----------


## lelita

Dakle, pocela sam jucer pisati pa nisam uspjela..Zato cu probat bit kratka i jasna!!  :Smile:  
Bas me ljuti sto smo tako velika zupanija i toliko nas ima a nikad nema nista o brodskom rodilistu..
Ima li nas uopce na Rodi?
Prestala sam i virkat i nadat se necijem postu..
Cure, ako vas ima, daj, javite se!!
Necu vise nista pisati..
Nadam se nekom veselom postu ili kakvoj pricici..bilo cemu.
Sve brodjanke i Slavonke puno pozdravljam..
Saljem pusu svima i pisiteeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## sb1977

Brođanke, ja sam sada 18+6 tj. trudna i zanima me jako kakva je situacija s tečajem jer bih voljela da idemo MM i ja, da može sa mnom i na porod. Kada se treba prijaviti, da li je gužva....
I kakva je trenutno situacija u rodilištu općenito?

----------


## lelita

pogledaj datum od zadnjeg posta..rijetko se tko ovdje javlja..cujem na radiu da reklamiraju tecaj pa probaj uloivit brtoj trelefona pa se informirati..ili skoknut do rodilista, tamo sam vidjala plakate..

sretno u trudnoci!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sb1977

Hvala, mislila sam da nas ipak ima više Brođanki na forumu, ovo je stvarno katastrofa.

----------


## Tashunica

samo jedno mahanje mojim brođankama   :Kiss:

----------


## ivy23

Drage Rode, konačno sam se i ja odlučila registrirati nakon 3 godine redovitog obrazovanja na Rodinoj stranici i forumu. Ovim putem želim se zahvaliti vama svima koje ste se javljale i nama sramežljivima dale puno informacija i korisnih savjeta. Posebno ste me prosvijetlile u svezi dojenja, i da se pohvalim, dojila sam 22 mjeseca. Sad očekujem drugo dijete   :D. Uporne i znatiželjne Brođanke s ovog foruma nagnale su me da konačno podijelim svoje iskustvo s poroda, ali to ću učiniti tako što ću se bazirati na uvjete u slavonskobrodskoj bolnici. Nadam se da ću nekoj budućoj mami pomoći svojim izvješćem.
Dakle, rodila sam u travnju 2006. godine i od tada se dosta toga promijenilo što se smještaja tiče i to nabolje kako čujem, a imat ću detaljne informacije krajem veljače kad mi kolegica rodi. Ja sam sa smještajem nakon poroda bila jako zadovoljna i to zbog: urednog i mirisnog toaleta koji je u sklopu sobe, krevet mi je bio dobar, hrana isto. Liječnik mi je bio dr. Veselski koji nije nešto pričljiv, ali je vrlo profesionalan i poštivao je sve moje prijedloge, bila sam nekoliko dana prije poroda u bolnici.Glavna medicinska sestra je vrlo ljubazna, empatična i profesionalna. Ostale sestre su solidne od kojih neke i više od toga. Sestre u dječjoj sobi mi nisu bile sve simpatične, nisu mi pomogle oko dojenja, ali mi ni nije trebala velika pomoć. Polu rooming-in mi je bio sasvim zadovoljavajuć s obzirom da sam bila u vrlo lošem stanju nakon poroda kako fizički,tako i psihički  :Sad:   :D ,hormoni, što ćete. Babice nisu previše optrčavale oko mene, ali nisu bile ni loše. Dale su mi poslije poroda i vodu i mobitel i to mi je bilo odlično. Nisam osoba s nekim visokim zahtjevima ni prohtjevima tako da sam u globalu zadovoljna. Nisam doživjela nikakvo neugodno iskustvo i imala sam lagan i prekrasan porod. U ožujku planiram ponovno tamo roditi i nadam se da će moje mišljenje o brodskom rodilištu biti još bolje. Ako imate još kakvih pitanja, vrlo rado ću na njih odgovoriti. Drage trudnice, puno sreće.   :Kiss:

----------


## LIMA

Veliki pozdrav *ivy* i dobro došla! 
Mogla bih te potpisati skoro od riječi do riječi, od onoga da sam napustila rodilište sa sličnim mišljenjem, dojila sam klinca 23 mjeseca, a i meni je termin u ožujku. Često ovdje zavirim da vidim ima li svježih vijesti i kakva je situacija u našem rodilištu, mada i tu treba uzeti u obzir da smo svi različiti s različitim prohtjevima i da je dosta toga subjektivno.
Nadam se da će nam sve proći u redu, pusa i javljaj se!

----------


## lelita

samo pozdravljam sugradjanke   :Heart:

----------


## sb1977

Samo da vas pozdravim. Jučer smo krenuli na tečaj, baš sam sretna. Naime, radila sam negdje do 6.11. i tek onda nazvala za tečaj. Rekli su mi da sam zakasnila za 11.mj. a da u 12. neće biti zbog godišnjih. To me je zabrinulo jer mi je termin 05.02. No ipak su se odlučili organizirati tečaj, i jučer je počeo. Trajat će 9 dana, 2 tjedna. Jučer je bilo općenito o trudnoći i porodu, danas je rasprava, kako je doktor rekao, o Rodama i ostalom. MM je oduševljen, da je jučer puno naučio.
Eto toliko o tečaju, a ako ne prije javim se nakon poroda s utiscima.
Svim Brođankama i Slavonkama   :Kiss:

----------


## Jeluška

Moja iskustva su li-la. :/ 
Oba carska. 
S prvim djetetom ništa nisam znala, slušala sam njih. 
S drugim sam se već o-ho-ho informirala i nisam se dala. isto sam se naganjala s njima da ne nedohranjauju jer sam ja puna mlijeka i želim da mi dijete doji. 
Tečaj sam odradila još kad su bili njihovi začetci! i uvijek sam ga hvalila! 
U bolnici su me isprdavali kad sam rekla da sam u puno toga upućena jer sam pohađala tečaj   :Evil or Very Mad:  . A sad te osobe drže tečaj   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 

morate se boriti za sebe jer i vaše bebe, jer oni neće! (čast iznimkama) 

sb1977,   :Kiss:  . de javi se ponekad! fališ nam

----------


## Rency

ima li kakvih novih info??

----------


## Jeluška

Čekamo sb1977 da nam javi nova iskustva!

----------


## sb1977

sorry cure, ja obećala da ću javiti pa ništa.

malo su mi dojmovi li-la, kao i jeluški pa zato prije i nisam pisala jer ne znam točno što i kako bih napisala.

moj porod je bio ultra brz, od prvog truda do K. je prošlo 3  i pol sata, a u rađaonu sam došla sat vremena prije poroda, bez i najmanjeg problenčića je sve prošlo, možda i zbog toga nisam pravi primjer. osim toga MM je bio sa mnom a kažu da to bitno utječe na ponašanje osoblja na porodu.

dakle, kad smo došli babica nas je dočekala s osmijehom, bila je skroz ok, s razumijevanjem za moje vrlo bolne trudove. doktora G. sam čekala skoro pola sata da me dođe pregledati što mi je malo  :/ . kad me pregledao rekao je da ću roditi za pola sata pa je nastala strka, probušio mi je vodenjak bez ijedne riječi i sestra me obrijala bez ijedne riječi, zbog tečaja sam isto i očekivala i znala što rade. pozvali smo MM, otišli smo u rađaonu. morala sam ležati s ctg-om na stomaku, iako mi je babica dozvolila da se probam okrenuti na bok, ali mi je tako bilo još gore. nakon par trudova došla je i doktorica D. koja je ostavila jako dobar dojam na mene. za drip i ostale droge, naravno, nije bilo vremena. počela sam tiskati, i tjerale su me da što jače tiskam, napravile su epi i doktorica se nalaktila na moj stomak i moj K. je izletio kao čep. e sad, puno toga sam čitala ovdje i iako mi je drago da sam brzo rodila ipak mislim da to baš nije bilo najbolje za mog malog jadnička. odmah sam ga dobila na prsa i dječja sestra nam je pokazala kako se ciki, što je on odmah i skužio. to mi je najljepši trenutak u žvotu   :Zaljubljen:  . onda me doktorica zašila, bolilo je prilično i trajalo je i sad čekam pregled kod moje gin da čujem njenu ocjenu kako je to napravljeno.

meni oko dojenja nije trebala pomoć, ali sestre su me pitale mislim milijun puta, da li nam ide i kao nudile svoju pomoć. dječje sestre su mi se činile ok, a ove naše kako koja. jedna mi je rekla da što se ja žalim da me boli kad sam imala "samo epiziotomiju"   :Evil or Very Mad:  . a bolilo me je još dva tjedna ko sam vrag! djecu odnose ujutro kad je vizita i drže ih kod sebe oko 3 sata i ja mislim da ih i hrane za to vrijeme, bar one gladne, a ne bi smjeli. naravno da čim je neki naoko problem da nude da ih nadohrane, pa sam tako i ja neiskusna jednom pristala jer kao dijete stalno plače, naravno da je plakao i nakon njihove nadohrane. odnesu ih još jednom nakratko navečer oko večere a ostalo vrijeme su s nama i one im dolaze promijeniti pelene. pedijatrica i glavna dječja sestra su mi bile super, i kod otpusta su stvarno puno toga ispričale, savjetovale....

sve u svemu, meni je bilo ok, ali ne želim si nikada više porod ležeći na ravnom krevetu s dignutim nogama jer je osjećaj katastrofalan i totalno vam je jasno da je to neprirodno, da tu nešto ne štima.

moram ići, mali sisavac se probudio, naravno gladan.

pusa brođankama i susjedama!

----------


## Jeluška

sb1977, 

bitno je da je porod dobro prošao i da je K sretna i zadovoljna beba. 
Ja mislim da me nisu cijelu noć držali na dripu, spojenu na ctg i ni jednom se nisam maknula s tog ravnog kreveta, da bi možda i uspjela rodit prirodno. ovako mi je to jedno grozno iskustvo koje se sretno završilo sekcijom.

Ljubi K.   :Kiss:

----------


## LIMA

*sb1977*, naravno, i meni je prvenstveno drago što ste ti i beba dobro ali moram priznati da je po tvom pisanju sve onako kako sam i zamišljala  :/ , znači nije se ništa promijenilo "u glavama".
I ja sam imala iste osjećaje nakon poroda kao i ti, bila sam sretna, porod je prošao dobro, brzo i bez komplikacija (btw. meni se babica nalaktila) ali kasnije kada malo čitaš i razmišljaš imaš taj osjećaj da je nešto "falilo". 

Je li to tebi prva beba? Meni će ovo biti 2. porod pa me zanima kako je s epiziotomijom u 2. porodu, je li isto rutinski kao kod prvorotki ili nešto i pokušaju glede spašavanja međice? 

Ja se nekako nadam da sam sada iskusnija i informiranija pa da ću im moći nešto i reći ili postaviti pitanje oko nekih stvari, mada se iskreno pribojavam da me ni ovaj puta nitko ništa neće pitati   :Sad:

----------


## Jeluška

Lima,   :Love:  . Neka bude po tvom, ali čisto sumnjam. Vuk dlaku mijenja, al čud nikada!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## LIMA

Ma znam, nije stvar čak ni u tome da te netko nešto pita, već to što ti čak niti ne kažu što ti rade i što se s tobom događa, najviše me ljutilo ono kad babice i doktor stoje nad tobom i govore o tebi kao da nisi uopće tamo, kao da tamo samo statiraš.

----------


## sb1977

Meni je bio prvi porod tako da ti ne mogu pomoći. Na tečaju su rekli 96% prvorotki a kod višerotki rijeđe rade epi, ali koliko je to rijeđe nemam pojma.

jeluška   :Love:

----------


## asta

Evo odgovora Limi, 

drugi porod, dvadesetak mjeseci nakon prvog. Bez rezanja, bez dripa, malo popucala - ništa strašno - sjedila skoro odmah. Samo sam malca čekala deset sati da ga podojim - nije bilo mjesta na odjelu babinjača - da sam bila malo pametnija tražila bih da nas oboje puste kući odmah.

----------


## sb1977

> Samo sam malca čekala deset sati da ga podojim - nije bilo mjesta na odjelu babinjača


 :shock: Meni je to kriminal!

Ne znam kad si ti rodila, ali sada ni nema odjela babinjača tj. sa mnom u sobi bile dvije trudnice i samo jedna rodilja! Valjda je većina trudnica u bolnici, totalno su izludili![/quote]

----------


## asta

Rodila sam prije skoro dvije i pol godine. 
A vjeruj mi još sam dobro i prošla, žene koje su rodile taj isti dan su noć i dobar dio drugog dana provele na onim bajnim krevetima u predrađaoni - možeš zamislit kako im je bilo krasno ležati tamo  na onim krevetima s epiziotomijom. 
Isto je bilo puno trudnica na čuvanju trudnoće, jedna i s nama u sobi. 

Da mogu vratiti film unatrag stvarno bih zahtijevala da nas puste kući. 

Ili ne bih ni otišla u bolnicu.

----------


## sb1977

*asta*  :Love:

----------


## LIMA

*ivy23*, ako čitaš, samo da ti javim da sam sretno rodila u utorak, 24.3.   :Kiss:  

(inače, ivy23 i ja smo bile cimerice u rodilištu, ja sam čuvala trudnoću, ona došla malo za vikend roditi  8) , a kroz priču smo se slučajno "skužile")

Iskreno, nemam se na što požaliti, porod mi je, iako izazvan (bio mi je loš ctg) prošao i više nego dobro, svi su bili vrlo ljubazni i korektni, ono što mi nije bilo jasno pitala sam i nitko me nije "otkantao", no i ja sam sada bila puno opuštenija i informiranija. 

Jedini prigovor imam na neke sestre koje su s bebama. Iako sam od prvog trenutka odmah imala mlijeka i uspješno dojila, ipak su joj jednu večer uvalile bočicu bez da su me pitale   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kako sam tamo ležala kao trudnica, a u sobi su se izmjenjivale rodilje skužila sam da te sestre svaka daje drugačije savjete o dojenju, kao da jedna s drugom nemaju veze. Uglavnom, ako dojiš sve će ti reći "super, samo tako nastavite, dojenje je najbolje... bla, bla..., a ako imaš ozbiljnijih poteškoća s dojenjem od njih nikakve konkretne pomoći.

----------


## ivy23

Draga Lima,sto puta sam mislila na tebe i tvoj porod, ali nikako se nisam stigla javiti.Drago mi je što je sve dobro prošlo i da uživaš sa svojom curicom.Kako je braco odreagirao?Kristina je bila uzbuđena, zbunjena, ponekad puna agresije i ljutnje prema meni i seki,ali sad je to malo splasnulo pa mi je lakše.Obožava svoju sekicu.

----------


## zloćko

> *ivy23*, ako čitaš, samo da ti javim da sam sretno rodila u utorak, 24.3.   
> 
> (inače, ivy23 i ja smo bile cimerice u rodilištu, ja sam čuvala trudnoću, ona došla malo za vikend roditi  8) , a kroz priču smo se slučajno "skužile")
> 
> Iskreno, nemam se na što požaliti, porod mi je, iako izazvan (bio mi je loš ctg) prošao i više nego dobro, svi su bili vrlo ljubazni i korektni, ono što mi nije bilo jasno pitala sam i nitko me nije "otkantao", no i ja sam sada bila puno opuštenija i informiranija. 
> 
> Jedini prigovor imam na neke sestre koje su s bebama. Iako sam od prvog trenutka odmah imala mlijeka i uspješno dojila, ipak su joj jednu večer uvalile bočicu bez da su me pitale   
> Kako sam tamo ležala kao trudnica, a u sobi su se izmjenjivale rodilje skužila sam da te sestre svaka daje drugačije savjete o dojenju, kao da jedna s drugom nemaju veze. Uglavnom, ako dojiš sve će ti reći "super, samo tako nastavite, dojenje je najbolje... bla, bla..., a ako imaš ozbiljnijih poteškoća s dojenjem od njih nikakve konkretne pomoći.


 i ja sam imala slično iskustvo u sb rodilištu pogotovo kad ti treba pomoć da ustaneš poslije poroda.Naime ja sam se osjećala jako slabo doslovce bespomoćno  i rekla sam to sestri a ona mi je rekla da mi je to 2 porod i da ja sve znam ja sam pokušala ustat sama da dođem do tuša i malo je falilo da ne padnem jer mi se zacrnilo pred očima i soba mi se vrtila u krug  ona me uhvatila i rekla "pa vama stvarno nije dobro" ! mogle bi biti malo ljubaznije a ne samo mislit koja ima bilju zurku ili nokte!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LIMA

Ja sam komentirala da i ako nemaš postporođajnu depresiju oni ti je nabiju!   :Mad:  
Stvar je u tome da se one jednostavno prema ženama ne ponašaju kao prema rodiljama čiji hormoni nisu u normalnom stanju, neke stvari koje me sada uopće ne bi pogodile tamo sam izrazito emocionalno doživjela.
Meni je najgore bilo kada je plakala po noći, grozno ti je što zbog onih u sobi, što zbog sestara, a jedva sam se mogla ustati, a kamoli ju nosati. Sestra je došla i rekla da ju obavezno moram dizati nakon jela da podrigne jer ima grčeve, a ja jedva stojim. 
Nekako jedva sam ju nosala, ali beba naravno osjeti tvoju nervozu pa je još plakala na što se sestra zaletjela u sobu, izderala na mene kako to više tako ne može   :Mad:  , i doslovno mi ju je otela iz ruku i iznijela van   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ma jedva sam čekala da idemo kući!


A braco je dobro prihvatio seku, iako, kada smo došli iz bolnice 2 dana je imao temperaturu, mi smo mislili da je bolestan ali na kraju je bila reakcija na situaciju. On joj je odmah donio igračke da se idu igrati, a kada je skužio da to nije seka kakvu si je on zamislio došlo je do problema   :Laughing:  
Sada je problem u tome što ju stalno hoće maziti (čitaj: gnjaviti).

----------


## Jeluška

> neke stvari koje me sada uopće ne bi pogodile tamo sam izrazito emocionalno doživjela.


o da... tamo čovjek reagira na puno stvari što inače na jedno uho uđe na drugo izađe.   :Sad:  

braco,   :Saint:

----------


## Ninči

Danas mi je snajkica rodila u brodskom rodilištu i koliko čujem- ona je zadovoljna. Došla je puno prerano u rodilište- 24 sata prije nego je rodila, ali je nisu išli porađati na silu. Cijelu je noć provela u svojim trudovima, CTG su joj radili navečer i onda tek ujutro. Mogla se kretati skroz do kraja. Pola sata prije izgona još je skakutala na lopti. Onda je na kraju legla, dobila drip i rodila nakon 20 minuta. Jedino što nije bilo baš sjajno je epi. Rezali su je, a možda nisu morali-tko zna. Moj brat je bio na porodu i još dugo poslije poroda su se ona, on i beba mazili i družili.  :Heart:  Ne znam, po ovim informacijama koje sam gore napisala- sutra bih išla roditi u Brod...puno prije nego u Merkur gdje sam ja rodila :/

----------


## zloćko

puno se toga promjenilo u brodskom rodilištu ,nasreću nabolje kad se samo sjetim svog prvog poroda od prije 6g i ovoga prije 13mj razlika ko nebo i zemlja a kako čitam još je i bolje neka tako i treba! :D  ni ja nemam prigovor na sam porod i babice i rađaonu oni su stvarno bili super babice su se stvarno promjenile i jako su nježne i srdačne i žele ti pomoći. U rađaoni svira lagana glazba stvarno super, ali odjel rodilišta i sestre to je katastrofa te su sestre toliko umišljene i bahate da je to grozno   :Evil or Very Mad:   i ja sam jedva čekala da odem kući ,srećom sad se ide treći dan kući pa to brzo prođe ,a prije se ostajalo od 5 do 7 dana poludiš doslovce!!!! Kud te sve boli jer te režu kreveti neudobni tu još te sestre tako neljubazne stvarno ak nemaš depresiju one ti ju nabiju!  :Sad:  !!!!

----------


## Ninči

Nisam je još pitala za odjel, ali znajući nju kakva je flegma, već znam da će joj biti sve ok  :Grin:  
Iskreno- meni puno više znači osoblje na porodu, jer je žena tad nemoćna i teže će se izboriti za sebe nego na odjelu. A na odjelu mogu i ja biti prema njima kakve su one prema meni   :Wink:

----------


## zloćko

ma sve je to u redu al ipak bi bilo ljepo da su malo ljubazni odmah bi nam bilo svima ljepše!!! baš sam danas razgovarala sa nekim prijateljicama i susjedama i otvorile smo tu temu i one mi kažu da im je bilo grozno poslje poroda   :Sad:  jedna mi kaže kako je bila 4 mj u bolnici čuvala trudnoću i stalno je bila na infuziji sve je morala raditi jednom rukom čak je sama morala mjenjati posteljinu one bi joj samo donjele i ljepo donjele na krevet a ti snađi se kako znaš   :Evil or Very Mad:  još kaže one su imale sreću jer je jedna od njih u sobi nije bila na infuziji pa im je pomagala! E kako me to naljutilo!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ninči

To je prestrašno!!! Nadam se da se nešta i na tom polju promjenilo! To je stvarno bezobrazluk, ali dok im žene šute na takve stvari, to će vjerojatno i dalje činiti. Mislim da se treba nekad i obratiti ravnatelju bolnice. Nije on tamo samo da grije stolicu!  :Mad:

----------


## zloćko

mislim da se nije ništa promjenilo jer to je bilo prije nepunih godinu dana a kako čujem i danas je tako jer one kao imaju jako puno posla pa ne stignu a trudnice i onako od dosade ne znaju što bi !!! to je bio odgovor kad su jednu sestru pitali zašto ne pomogne!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  ma tako ti je bilo i u rađaonici sjećam se kad sam ja išla roditi moju malu kud je rađaona bila stara i zaostala sjećam se stola bio je star i zahrđao a ispod je bio jedan stari lavor nekad bjel sav zahrđan i izlupan grozno ,a ona posuda za kristiranje iz doba partizana paravani ko šatorsko krilo a sestra tak nekako neugodna kao da joj se gadi to što radi ma užas   :Evil or Very Mad:  ja sam se tako jadno osjećala da sam plakala od neugode  a kad me pripremala za porod da ne spominjem da me ˝brijala na suho˝(oprosti na izrazu) i stavila na stol prikopčala na ct i tako sam ja provela od 5popodne do 1 u noći ležeći na leđima da se nisam ni maknula kada sam se malo okrenula na bok one je došla i izderala se na mene da to ne može tako i doslovce me gurnula nazad na leđa!!!!!!!!Zato kažem da na današnji način rada u rađaoni i osoblju nemam riječi sve pet!!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## sanja_udruga iskra

Drage buduce mame iz Broda
uvijek mi je zao sto nas nema vise aktivnih, ne samo na forumima, vec i na tecaju... ali valjda je to nas Brod.
Ispricavam se sto se nisam dugo javljala, put me odveo na faks u Osijek, pa nazad... ali sad sam tu, pa slobodno pitajte, saljite mailove i zovite...
Telefon je drugi, pa najbolje da posjetite nas blog: savjetovalistezatrudnice.blog.hr 
gledat cu da tamo bude vise informacija, iako je to tesko postici zbog nedostatka komentara...
ipak, najdraze mi je cuti i procitati da se u nasoj bolnici dogadaju lijepe promjene, nije bitno hoce li netko tamo prihvatiti nas tecaj ili nece, nama to i nije cilj. prava je svrha tecaja educirati trudnice kako bi spremne dosle tamo i sto lakse prosle kroz najljepsi trenutak u svom zivotu. 
nasa broba za priznavanje tecaja nije ni ila borba, mi smo samo radile, a sve ostalo doslo je samo po sebi. 
sada bi bolnica trebala priznati nas tecaj, i dr Sauerbon koji je sef odjela dopustio je da se s nasim potvrdama ude u radaonu, ali ipak , preporucam da skupa s tatom poraxgovarate s osobljem radaone, da cak prodete i njihov tecaj, nece vam nikako skoditi a mozete dobiti korisne informacije, obici radaonu i sl.
vjerujem da ce i u buduce biti dobrih pomaka u brodskoj radaoni, ps cula sam od dosta mladih mama da se cijela garnitura sestara u radaoni promijenila i da na licu mjesta pokazu mamama i kako disati, i da su tople i pune savjeta... 
pa sad...volim vjerovati da je tako, a ako i nije - ionako sve kratko traje,i kada dodete kuci s bebicama , veci dio se toga zaboravi...
nije samo nama ni lose ni dobro, 
eto, pozivam vas  sudjelujte aktivno i na forumima i posjetite nas blog, i dodite na tecaj...
budimo zajedno...tako smo jace !! najjace !!!
pusa 
voli vas vasa sanja 

 :Heart:

----------


## crnkica

samo da ovo dignem iz prašine pa možda se netko i javi.....
sada očekujem drugi porod i nadam se da će sve biti dobro jer tako je bilo i s prvim. Meni su tamo sestre na rodilištu katastrofalne, možda misle da su zakon tamo na odjelu.A, s druge strane mi budemo toliko jadne da im ništa ni ne možemo reći. Mislim da ih treba prijavljivati,jer na nekim odjelima one bi dobile otkaz kao npr. na dijalizi tamo su sve zlatne, a ove na rodilištu Bože sačuvaj,majko moja pa i one su žene, a toliko bezdušnosti nema niti jedan muškarac....

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> samo da ovo dignem iz prašine pa možda se netko i javi.....
> sada očekujem drugi porod i nadam se da će sve biti dobro jer tako je bilo i s prvim. Meni su tamo sestre na rodilištu katastrofalne, možda misle da su zakon tamo na odjelu.A, s druge strane mi budemo toliko jadne da im ništa ni ne možemo reći. Mislim da ih treba prijavljivati,jer na nekim odjelima one bi dobile otkaz kao npr. na dijalizi tamo su sve zlatne, a ove na rodilištu Bože sačuvaj,majko moja pa i one su žene, a toliko bezdušnosti nema niti jedan muškarac....


 crnkice, tlacit ce te dok ne pokazes zube, ako ih pokazes, nemaju sansi ;

drzi se!

----------


## crnkica

[QUOTE=sanja_udruga iskra;1423098]Drage buduce mame iz Broda
uvijek mi je zao sto nas nema vise aktivnih, ne samo na forumima, vec i na tecaju... ali valjda je to nas Brod.
Ispricavam se sto se nisam dugo javljala, put me odveo na faks u Osijek, pa nazad... ali sad sam tu, pa slobodno pitajte, saljite mailove i zovite...
Telefon je drugi, pa najbolje da posjetite nas blog: savjetovalistezatrudnice.blog.hr 
gledat cu da tamo bude vise informacija, iako je to tesko postici zbog nedostatka komentara...
ipak, najdraze mi je cuti i procitati da se u nasoj bolnici dogadaju lijepe promjene, nije bitno hoce li netko tamo prihvatiti nas tecaj ili nece, nama to i nije cilj. prava je svrha tecaja educirati trudnice kako bi spremne dosle tamo i sto lakse prosle kroz najljepsi trenutak u svom zivotu. 
nasa broba za priznavanje tecaja nije ni ila borba, mi smo samo radile, a sve ostalo doslo je samo po sebi. 
_sada bi bolnica trebala priznati nas tecaj, i dr Sauerbon koji je sef odjela dopustio je da se s nasim potvrdama ude u radaonu, ali ipak , preporucam da skupa s tatom poraxgovarate s osobljem radaone, da cak prodete i njihov tecaj,_ 

_pa jeli to moguće?



_

----------


## crnkica

Nadam se da će mi netko odgovoriti prije nego što budem morala u rađaonu  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

*crnkica* bas sam gledala njihov blog, tamo nema novih komentara od prosle godine 10. mjeseca, mozda najbolje da ih nazoves i pitas kako je sa tecajevima?

----------


## crnkica

jeee,barem se netko javio...srecica,hvala na svjetu.mislim da ću ubrzo ih nazvati

----------


## crnka84

ja rodila u 12. mjesecu prosle godine, osim sto sam bila tjedan i pol u bolnici i nitko mi nista nije govorio, sve ostalo je super, sestre s odjela su predivne, doktori isto, za nijednog nemam sto lose reci, nisu me dugo mucili, kad su vidjeli da ne ide, stavili me na carski, sestre su pomagale oko dojenja ( osim jedne...... ), stvarno nemam nikakvih zamjerki, osim na one krave s pedijatrije, al to je sad vec druga prica i drugi odjel  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

drago mi je da imaš tako lijepo iskustvo,a ove s pedijatrije zaboravi! A,jesi li čula jel priznaju ovaj Iskrin tečaj ili ne moraš imati nikakav tečaj?

----------


## Ninči

Dobili smo onu godišnju uplatnicu od UNICEFa i baš čitam malo one njihove prospekte, kad ono iznenađenje- Rodilište u Brodu je dobilo status prijatelja djece!!! Baš mi je drago! I čestitam svima koji su tome doprinjeli!  :Smile:

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Pročitala sam ovdje na forumu da je još prije par godina u Brod stigao stolčić. Zanima me zna li tko je li on u funkciji, odnosno može li se poroditi na njemu? I naravno svaka "svježa" informacija  dobro je došla!

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Ima li tko da je nedavno bio u rodilištu?

----------


## crnkica

mislim da im stolčić nije stigao,nego treba stići. jedino znam da su tamo lopte

----------


## crnka84

> drago mi je da imaš tako lijepo iskustvo,a ove s pedijatrije zaboravi! A,jesi li čula jel priznaju ovaj Iskrin tečaj ili ne moraš imati nikakav tečaj?


Ovi u Iskri su rekli da nekad priznaju nekad ne, zavisi kakve su volje....... onaj njihov sto platis 400 kn, sigurno priznaju  :Smile: 

moras imati tecaj...... novost je sto sada mozes na carski roditi s epiduralnom besplatno, a mozes ju traziti i na vaginalnom porodu  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

> Ovi u Iskri su rekli da nekad priznaju nekad ne, zavisi kakve su volje....... onaj njihov sto platis 400 kn, sigurno priznaju 
> 
> moras imati tecaj...... novost je sto sada mozes na carski roditi s epiduralnom besplatno, a mozes ju traziti i na vaginalnom porodu



ne kužim ovo za carski i epiduralnu?šta nije da te uspavaju?
a epiduralnu na vaginalnom porodu ne trebaš platiti?

----------


## crnkica

i da,super mi je ovo....nekad priznaju,nekad ne.Moj Bože kod nas uvijek mora biti nekakvih zavrzlama!

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Cure kakva su vaša iskustva s cap-cap, jeste li rezane po defaultu i je li neka tražila, "inzistirala", pitala, zamolila da ne rade epiziotomiju i kako je to primljeno/prošlo od strane osoblja?

----------


## crnka84

> [/COLOR]ne kužim ovo za carski i epiduralnu?šta nije da te uspavaju?
> a epiduralnu na vaginalnom porodu ne trebaš platiti?


pa uspavaju te, ali ako zelis biti budna mozes dobiti epiduralnu, isto tako i za vaginalni porod, ako ju zelis, trazis....... i ne plaća se ništa......to mi  je rekla primalja gore s odjela.......

----------


## crnkica

crnka 84 hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Irena001

:Grin: I ju...
Pa ja čekam treću bebicu a vidim da tu nitko ne piše.
Ima koja svježa vijest iz Brodskog rodilišta?
Ja jedino što sam čula da se epiduralna ne plaća, ali isto tako da bi bilo dobro da rodim u toku dana za veću mogućnost dobivanja epiduralne- jer kao po noći možda ne bude anesteziologa :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crnkica

irena001 jeeeeeeeeeee, još malo i Marin će stići.....
ovdje ti se jako slabo netko javi, i ja sam mislila da će se još netko javiti prije nego li se uputim u rađaonu, a ono šipak
sve u svemu moj ovaj svježiji porod i iskustvo je bilo odlično stvarno nemam prigovora na ništa....
želim i tebi da bude sve za čistu destku...

----------


## jasmina05

Drage mame, evo i ja sam se priključila forumu jer opet imamo prinovu u obitelji. Prije šest godina rodila sam u SB bolnici sina, sve je prošlo super i jako brzo. za tri sata sam rodila i svi su bili prekrasni prema meni. Sad me opet sve to čeka i moram priznat da sam pomalo uplašena.......

----------


## mrcinela

jasmina vodiš li muža ovaj put?? navodno je to super :D

----------


## jasmina05

več sam počela s nagovaranjem, al on ne želi, boji se....sječam se kad sam prvi put rađala da mi je baš bilo potrebno da je pored mene!

----------


## mrcinela

ja nisam htjela... al za drugi put ide samnom, ak može i cijela familija nek idu, poslije kad sam im prepričavala gledali su me u čudu kao da izmišljam, pa nek vide  :Smile: 
što se tiče SB mene su malo krivo uputili u dojenje tj nedojenje u rodilištu, rekli su mi da ne mogu dojit jer su mi bradavice uvučene pa nisam ni pokušavala, tek kad sam došla iz bolnice patronažna mi je rekla da nema razloga da ne dojim... al je već se bilo zakompliciralo nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## jasmina05

ista situacija i kod mene s dojenjem,uvučene bradavice...u bolnici uopče nije ni jednom sisao, a kad smo došli kući počeo je sisati i sisao je godinu dana....čula sam da je sad sve bolje u bolnici i modernije, al bas me stah......

----------


## duma

evo još jedne iz SBa  :Smile: 
Daklen...1.T,35 tj.;iskustvo brodske ginekologije (serklaž u 26om tj.,7 dana bolnice i kući)-mogu reci,sve bilo OK.MM išao na besplatni tečaj u Dom zdravlja,ja nisam mogla jer sam morala mirovati.On zadovoljan,i puno toga je naučio,tako da mislim da neke stvari bolje zna nego ja (naš T će imati dvije mame :D ).Jedinu primjedbu imam na Grupu za potporu dojenja,koja svaki 1. četvrtak u mjesecu od 12-12.45h ima "potporu" dojenja u Domu zdravlja...mislim;ja sam u ovih 8,5 mjeseci više teorijski potkovana o dojenju nego te sestre tamo (o budućim mamama koje su tamo bile da ne pričam)."RODA" JE ZAKON što se tice dojenja-od filmića,do tekstova i slika.Bombardirala sam ih tih 45min. pitanjima (za koje nisam bila sigurna u odgovor,a i radi svoje znatiželje  :Wink:  vjerujte da na neka nisu znali ni odgovor.Shvatila sam da je i tu vrijedi "uzdaj se use,i u svoje kljuse" tj. ono što si pročitao,pogledao...
Što se tice poroda;totalno sam nabrijana  :Smile: ) mislim...pozitivno!Neću se dati zezati,MM ide sa mnom i nadam se brzom,expresnom porođaju,jer imam serklaž.Još sam samo u nedoumici-uzimati apartman ili ne?!!Planiram pokazivati zube i svađat se za svog T itekako!!!Do sada me ti tkz. trudnički hormoni uopće nisu pucali (ni u kojem smislu  :Smile:  pa se nadam da će me poštedit i tamo :D
Inace,jucer sam bila na UZV i pitala dr.V o korištenju ulja za masažu međice (s obzirom da imam kontr. od 26 tj+serklaž)...blago me otpilio,u stilu "i tao i tako mi ne gine rezuckanje jer mi je 1. porod".Budem vidjela hocu li ga poslušati  :Wink:

----------


## srecica

Draga Duma, obzirom da ce tvoj porod biti zapocet skidanjem serklaze (neka me netko ispravi, ali ja mislim da nema sanse da ti skunu taj sav i puste te doma cekat trudove) vjerovatno je da cete htjeti hospitalizirati dok ne krenu trudovi. Nadam se da ce se netko javiti i sa iskustvom serklaze i poroda i da ces dobiti info o tome kako to ide.

Ja bih na tvom mjestu raspravila malo oko tih pitanja sa lijecnikom koji prati trudnocu u bolnici, da dobijes uvid koja im je procedura i da ukazes sto bi htjela i kako. Mozda bi bilo zgodno napisati i kratki plan poroda i iskomentirati ga. Radije idi nekom diplomatskom/mirnom linijom nego pokazivenjem zuba i svadanje, jer to moze prouzrociti kontraefekt u komunikaciji sa osobljem. Zamoli ih da zelis biti o svemu obavjestena, ako ti se cini da netko nesto radi bez da te informira mirnim tonom pitaj sto radite i zbog cega ili time uposli svog partnera. I svakako si daj mogucnost u promjeni zelja i nemoj raditi projekt 'porod' jer svaki porod i trudnoca su jedinstveni za sebe i cesto to znaci izlazenje iz nekih okvira koje smo si zadali, budi otvorena za sve mogucnosti koje mogu uslijediti.

Lijecniku koji ti je rekao da ti ne gine rezanje mozes reci da zelis pokusati bez epiziotomije sve dok je sve u redu s tobom i bebom, a o masazi i uljima ima dosta tema, bez obzira na njegu neuputu mozes pokusati. I sretno!

----------


## duma

Hvala na savjetu  :Smile:  ali nisam ja takoooo opasna kao što sam napisala.Ponjela me reakcija postova,jer su cure stvarno napisale onako kako je u toj našoj brodskoj bolnici gdje očito sve ide po principu "što glasnije,primitivnije,pa makar se i čaije vadile :D ...zna se čije je to oružje  :Smile:  " Raspitala se ja o "mom" serkalžu i idem doma (po onome što su mi rekli).Pitanje; gdje da nađem teme o masaži međice uljima?? Tražila pa nisam uspjela. HVALA <3

----------


## Malina27

Drage moje, evo moran napisati nešta na ovu temu. Ja sam također u Sb-u rodila sada već svoju veliku curicu. Na svijet je došla carskim rezom zbog velikih upala i infekcija. Odmah po rođenju, su ju moja sveki, kuma i ostali držali, mazili ju, slikali; samo su pitale i naravno nije bilo nikakve gužve. Nikoga nisam poznavala niti sam tražila poseban tretman. Po buđenju iz anest. sestra mi je donijela pokazati bebu i pitala me da li želim da mi ju ostavi, ali nisam htjela jer sam bila uvelike mamurna pa da mi još ne daj Bože ispadne dijete. kako nisam imala dovoljno mlijeka, morala je na dohranu, čak su mi znale donijeti bočicu da ju sama nahranim, što mi je bilo ok. Sestre su uvijek bile u blizini, tako da kada bi ih trebala uvijek su došle. Kada sam prije poroda ostala u bolnici zbog temp. i ostaloga cijelu noć je jedna sestra presijedila na stolici kraj mene držeći me za ruku i stavljala mi je obloge na čelo. U salu na carski su me otpratile držeći za ruku i poljubile me te me hrabrile riječima da se ništa ne brinem da će sve biti super. I zaista je i bilo. Poslije carskog sutradan u podne su me prebacili u sobu, s tim da su me rano u jutro i okupale, izvadile kateter, nahranile dale mi bebu, tako da sam ja taj dan predveče sijedila na krevetu prekriženih nogu i nunala bebu  :Smile: ))))  Najvažnije je da sve prože dobro i da ste vi i bebe Ok, sada hoće li tata biti s vama ili ne, manje je važno, u sobi ugl bude super ekipa tako da bude i smjeha i suza i svega  :Smile: )))) to je moje iskustvo i nemogu naći zamjerku u ničemu

----------


## Malina27

....i sada imam veliku, zdravu i nadasve pametnu djevojčicu kojoj nije nasmetalo ni adaptirano mlijeko, ni tata koji nije u bolnici stalno bio s nama, ni to što baš 24h nije bila samnom ...tako nam malo za sreću treba...

----------


## Quinc

Sve pohvale brodskom rodilistu...ekipa na porodu odlicna, posebno bih istaknula dr Blazinkova i babicu Danijelu, ali zaista su svi bili za pohvalu. 
Tri dana u bolnici stvarno brzo prodju, sestre na rodilistu isto tako izrazito pristupacne i fleksibilne sto se tice posjeta i ostalog. Jedina mala primjedba na sestre iz djecje sobe zbog "sto" razlicitih misljenja o dojenju i potrebi nadohranjivanja u bolnici dok vam pravo ne nadodje mlijeko. 
Jos bih samo istaknula dr Dijanu Brelis Grozdanic, zaista predivna, brizna i susretljiva lijecnica, stvorena za posao koji radi

----------


## Anka91

Vidim da nitko nije dugo piso. Ja planiram ici roditi u brod posto mi je to najblize. Pa ako tko ima friske informacije bila bih zahvalna?

----------


## crnkica

Ima li "svjezih" rodilja iz Slav. Broda?

----------

